# Juices - Tiger Dat -



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ok picked this guy up on thrursday from a buddy , gotta be pushing 12 inches easy !! super stable , eats anything and the best part is ... very friendly [email protected]! 


































sorry for dirty glass , ran out of paper towel ... lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice and stable dat. 4 bars on each side?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

m_class2g said:


> nice and stable dat. 4 bars on each side?


yup 4 bars on each side buds [email protected]!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Quite a specimen you have there. Looks very healthy.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! That is seriously stable!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice DAT !!!!

Some blueish color on top fin.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice dat Juice!..

im right behind ya though ...


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

i told ya he's moody.. knew he'd stable up in your tank
defintely helps now that hes numero uno

give him a good home man. had that guy since he was a 3 incher


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

trip said:


> i told ya he's moody.. knew he'd stable up in your tank
> defintely helps now that hes numero uno
> 
> give him a good home man. had that guy since he was a 3 incher


 How many years did it take to get to that size???


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

took 2 years to go from 3" to 12" .. big appetite and never went on a hungry strike which dats are known to do

my bluebase xback went from 7" to 20" in 2 yrs as well. had a 3 inch disto grow to 14" or so in 1.5 yrs


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the bars.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

trip said:


> i told ya he's moody.. knew he'd stable up in your tank
> defintely helps now that hes numero uno
> 
> give him a good home man. had that guy since he was a 3 incher


Good job in growing this beauty from 3".


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Good job in growing this beauty from 3".


thanks! 



eternity302 said:


> So im guessing the dats i have that's about 1.5" when i got them... will take 3 yrs to get to that size! OMG!!


they grow fast up till 7-8" and slow down quite a bit. just get them off of live foods quick as you can and feed good stuff


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

takes time for sure!..

but well worth it, when they are11-12inches


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

ben i still got that beauty of a dat i last got from you... he's going to be the ONE


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

listen to the man.. he is the king after all lol


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

yup trip did right by this fish , but it has been stable !since i got him !! so now its my turn .. right buds [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

beN said:


> Nice dat Juice!..
> 
> im right behind ya though ...


oh ya ?? lets see some pics [email protected]!


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

beautiful dat juice! what happened to your aro?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

_TiDy_ said:


> beautiful dat juice! what happened to your aro?


thanks man ! been a while eh !

my aro is fine , has a new home with a buddy [email protected]!


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah man! been a while indeed, big changes goin on in your tank! i mean BIG lol


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hes a beauty juice!

what kind of other cat you got in there???


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

beN said:


> hes a beauty juice!
> 
> what kind of other cat you got in there???


ya thanks ..

its a rare one , at least i havent seen any around here , like a mini ripsaw , has the same features except it only gets 8" max ? i got it when we got the irwini .. the name i was given "hassar richar" ? cant find much info on it tho ?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS!!!!! Man, oh MAN, I love that dat  What a beatiful beastie.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

-N/A- said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS!!!!! Man, oh MAN, I love that dat  What a beatiful beastie.


hahaha thanks complete stranger ...

glad you like it [email protected]!


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

its like hes bowing down to you man

the dat that is


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> hahaha thanks complete stranger ...
> 
> glad you like it [email protected]!


LOVE it. Hey, I've got a piece of wood you might be interested in for that tank of yours:










































TONS of nooks and crannies - my loaches/botias all used to sleep in it. Plecos LOVE it. I think you'd be pretty happy with it.

Don't even ASK how much I want for it - you wouldn't be able to afford it  Keep posting photos of Myrtle and I'll be a happy stranger  If you end up posting it for $200 in six months, I will call for your public flogging 

Can make it even easier and meet you at Fraser Aquarium next weekend.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

whoa whoa ?? couldnt all of this been done in a pm ?? hahahaha 

jk person i dont know or has no user name ? [email protected]!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> whoa whoa ?? couldnt all of this been done in a pm ?? hahahaha
> 
> jk person i dont know or has no user name ? [email protected]!


Blah blah blah......you've been PM'd, Mr. Juice  !!!!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

What a Beauty!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Death's Sting said:


> What a Beauty!


oh ya [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That Dat is just tooo cool!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Diztrbd1 said:


> That Dat is just tooo cool!


thanks john !!

eats like a champ ...but fights with my aro 

oh well i cant have it all ?? lol


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

what you givn him dude?



JUICE said:


> thanks john !!
> 
> eats like a champ ...but fights with my aro
> 
> oh well i cant have it all ?? lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Who wins the fights? lol I love Dats , and he is one of the coolest ones I've seen yet , not too mention your whole tank set-up is way cool. Whenever you post pic's of the dat or FRT I get the urge to get some myself lol. Every time I go to IPU and pass the tank that had 5 or 6 small ones in it , it seemed they were all looking at me saying "take us home" lol Perhaps next spring I will set up a tank for some & hopefully one day a frt as well.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

How big is that IT? Love the stripes!!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

King-eL said:


> How big is that IT? Love the stripes!!!


hard to say pushing 12 plus inches easy ..


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

gonna be hard to see this guy go [email protected]!


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow really nice Dat!!


----------

